# Gaping Glowfish Mouth



## drm180 (May 23, 2010)

I have a glowfish which I noticed has a gaping mouth. It cannot eat becasue it can't move its mouth at all. I recently added some new fish and all three of the new ones disappeared by morning. Afterwards, several of my fish and my albino frog died. I don't know what's going on with it. The water parameters are all good and it is not overstocked. It is a 45 gallon tank with only a glowfish, two guppies, one neon tetra, and two corys. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

ur 3 new ones might have been snapped up by the frog.....as for the gaping mouth can u upload a pic?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Maybe someone is eating them. Can you tell us all the fish you have in your tank? I agree, sounds like the new fish ate the frog.


----------

